# Found: Paddle on the Colorado at Glenwood Springs



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Snatched it out of the water while surfing on May 25th. No info on it, so let me know what you lost (and what size).


----------



## turtle (Aug 22, 2010)

Werner powerhouse. 196 I think.?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

turtle said:


> Werner powerhouse. 196 I think.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Sorry turtle, I didn't find your paddle.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

One of my students lost an AT4 (I think) White Blades plastic, bent shaft. Short on Shoshone this weekend.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Just looked at the date and though the water was high I don't think the paddle went backwards in Time.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Still got this paddle, it's a single blade and wooden.


----------

